# Water leaked at dishwasher PEX compression fitting



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

*Water leaked at dishwasher polybutylene compression fitting*

I'm not the one who did the work. It's the original work that was there before I moved in. It's been fine for years. 

The other day, it smelled musty under my sink and I found a small puddle. I couldn't find any obvious leak, so I dismissed it as water accidentally getting spilled down the side-spray opening.

Well, the next day, there's a puddle again. I took everything out, wiped it down, then I find a bead of water at the 3/8" compression fitting of the dishwasher line. 

It looks like the seal gave away and started to slow-leak after the line got bumped by pans or something I put under there. 

I'm not sure what was the original cause, but after taking it apart, there was no insert. Anyone else seen something like this? 

Since the valve seat was no good, I replaced the shut off valve. The valve box said to use an insert if using a compression fitting with PEX. The replacement 3/8" PEX line I got didn't say about using an insert.

I chopped the existing line off, then replaced a section of PEX with a new one, then installed with brass insert, connected the two ends using a coupler. I know, not the best, but to change the line, I have to pull the dishwasher. I'll get to it when I replace the dishwasher later on. 

The new install, and the small piece of pipe by the green paper crumb tag is the old piece that sprang a leak.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> :laughing::laughing:


The dry wall was wet from previous leak  
The new setup is NOT leaking.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Good looking work


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Good looking work


The wall had water damage :shutup: 
That high quality workmanship of line splicing will get canned once the dishwasher is replaced in a year or so though. I was not going to dismantle the dishwasher for this, so I can put it back in only to be replaced in a year.


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

rex said:


> :laughing:





Mike's Plumbing said:


> :laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

That wasn't pex homey, it was polybutylene. Why didn't you just replace the whole line? That john guest/par-flex push fit fitting is going to leak later on.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

protechplumbing said:


> That wasn't pex homey, it was polybutylene. Why didn't you just replace the whole line? That john guest/par-flex push fit fitting is going to leak later on.


Because:


Electric_Light said:


> That high quality workmanship of line splicing will get canned once the dishwasher is replaced in a year or so though. I was not going to dismantle the dishwasher for this, so I can put it back in only to be replaced in a year.


Which translates into:


> I'm lazy. And for some unknown reason, I'm going to blast it all over CT, and destroy any bit of professional credibility I have :whistling


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> That wasn't pex homey, it was polybutylene. Why didn't you just replace the whole line? That john guest/par-flex push fit fitting is going to leak later on.


I will when I buy a new dishwasher soon. What would you have done? Pull the old one just replace the line only to have the dishwasher pulled in a year for a replacement?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

R&R (remove and replace) a DW should take about 20 minutes. 

Keep up the good work, your fine craftsmanship will land you at the DIYchatroom hall of fame


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

new shut offs and braided supply to DW...most dw can be replumbed by removing the bottom access panel without even pulling dw out


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> That wasn't pex homey, it was polybutylene. Why didn't you just replace the whole line? That john guest/par-flex push fit fitting is going to leak later on.


You're right, it is polybutylene, along with both riser pipes for faucet. It's Qest brand, manufactured in 1990. That said, I removed the bottom kick plate, replaced it with flexible line and that push fit is gone. Wall dried, so I put on a clip on escutcheon and it looks better, but probably not up to the standards of elitist snobs. 

The original fitting was tightened really hard and it was covered in pipe dope. I don't know why whoever did this decided it was a good idea to generously cover pipe dope on polybutylene compression fitting with plastic washer, then tighten the hell out of it like its a pipe thread.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> I removed the bottom kick plate, replaced it with flexible line and that push fit is gone.
> quote]
> 
> 
> smart move :thumbsup:


----------

